# Nvidia auf der Gamescom: Zuerst RTX 2080 und 2080 Ti, dann 2060 und 2070



## AntonioFunes (20. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia auf der Gamescom: Zuerst RTX 2080 und 2080 Ti, dann 2060 und 2070* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Nvidia auf der Gamescom: Zuerst RTX 2080 und 2080 Ti, dann 2060 und 2070*


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2018)

Ich bin wirklich auf die Angaben bzw. Leistung der 2080 Ti gespannt, weil ich mir ja eh vorgenommen habe meinen alten Rechner in Rente zu schicken und würde dann wohl auch meine 1080 einmotten. 

Vllt. kommt man ja mit diesen Grafikkarten endlich in den Genuss die Spiele in 4K mit max. Details bei ~60fps oder mehr genießen zu dürfen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich auf die Angaben bzw. Leistung der 2080 Ti gespannt, weil ich mir ja eh vorgenommen habe meinen alten Rechner in Rente zu schicken und würde dann wohl auch meine 1080 einmotten.
> 
> Vllt. kommt man ja mit diesen Grafikkarten endlich in den Genuss die Spiele in 4K mit max. Details bei ~60fps oder mehr genießen zu dürfen.


 Ich habe da meine Zweifel, da die jeweils neuesten Games für den PC, wenn sie denn grafisch was hermachen wollen, so produziert werden, dass sie eine Top-Karte wie aktuell eine GTX 1080 auf maximalen Details in Full-HD so ausreizen, dass sie da noch ganz gut mit um die 70 FPS laufen. Somit laufen sie in 4K dann logischerweise deutlich langsamer als 70 FPS bei gleich hohen Details. 

Aber zB so was wie Battlefield oder Watch Dogs 2 läuft auf ner 1080 Ti ja mit 40-50 FPS in 4K auf max, da sollte die neue 2080 Ti also definitiv die 60 FPS knacken.


----------



## Maiernator (20. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich auf die Angaben bzw. Leistung der 2080 Ti gespannt, weil ich mir ja eh vorgenommen habe meinen alten Rechner in Rente zu schicken und würde dann wohl auch meine 1080 einmotten.
> 
> Vllt. kommt man ja mit diesen Grafikkarten endlich in den Genuss die Spiele in 4K mit max. Details bei ~60fps oder mehr genießen zu dürfen.



Interessanter finde ich eher wie stark die Preise der älteren Karten fallen, weil Druck aus dem Mining Kessel genommen wird.  Hoffe dann im Zuge dessen, Ende des Jahres eine 1060 oder 1070 billig einkaufen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2018)

... ich hab einen interessanten Artikel in der vor- bzw. vorvorletzten c't gelesen, dass der Mining-Boom mit GPUs vorrüber ist & hier wurden auch die technischen Gründe genannt. Ich denke die Preise werden bzw. haben sich bereits wieder normalisiert, nVidia hat ja bereits in ihrem Quartalsergebnis einen deutlich geringeren Umsatz mit bzw. für GPU-Mining ausgewiesen als sie im Vorfeld angenommen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2018)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich eher wie stark die Preise der älteren Karten fallen, weil Druck aus dem Mining Kessel genommen wird.  Hoffe dann im Zuge dessen, Ende des Jahres eine 1060 oder 1070 billig einkaufen zu können.


 Die Preise SIND ja schon wieder weiter unten, Mining ist seit Monaten auf dem absteigenden Ast. Bitcoins zB sind keine 6000 Euro mehr mehr Wert, Ende 2017 waren es noch über 16000€, siehe News => http://www.pcgames.de/Kryptowaehrun...ereum-und-Co-verlieren-stark-an-Wert-1262827/ 

Aber das gilt für alle Cryptowährungen, die haben alle massiv verloren. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass die "alten" Karten so bald nochmal günstiger werden, nur weil neue kommen. Die neuen werden mit Sicherheit erstmal deutlich mehr kosten als eine GTX 1080 aktuell kostet (ab 460 Euro). VIELEICHT gibt die 1080 Ti im Preis etwas nach, da die immer noch 680€ und mehr kostet. Aber die 1060 und 1070 meiner Meinung nach eher nicht, dazu müsste mindestens die GTX 1080 dann im Preis so fallen, dass die 1070 zwangsweise günstiger sein muss (derzeit kostet sie ja eh schon nur noch 370€) und die 1060 mit runterzieht - der Abstand 1060 zu 1070 beträgt aber immer noch 200€, da müsste schon viel passieren, damit die 1060 auch nur deswegen im Preis sinkt...  

Früher war es bei Nvidia sogar oft so, dass die alten Karten stur auf ihrem Preis blieben, selbst als eine neue Karte besser UND günstiger war.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] Früher war es bei Nvidia sogar oft so, dass die alten Karten stur auf ihrem Preis blieben, selbst als eine neue Karte besser UND günstiger war.


Wie die Herrschaften bei Porsche, die mit der Nase rümpfen wenn man nach einem "alten" Modell fragt obwohl das neue schon bestellt werden kann ...

"Ein Porsche ist ein Porsche!".  

... nur scheint sich das nVidia, und auch Porsche, erlauben zu können ... irgendwie.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie die Herrschaften bei Porsche, die mit der Nase rümpfen wenn man nach einem "alten" Modell fragt obwohl das neue schon bestellt werden kann ...
> 
> "Ein Porsche ist ein Porsche!".
> 
> ... nur scheint sich das nVidia, und auch Porsche, erlauben zu können ... irgendwie.


 es gibt ja nicht nur die x80er Karten, also nicht nur Porsche...  das mit den Preisen war durch die Bank weg so, obwohl AMD zeitgleich schon vorher Modelle mit besserem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hatte. Bei Nvidia war es sowieso oft so, dass die Karten von Release bis zum Vorstellen der nächsten Generation nur wenig im Preis danken. Ich würde da eher Beats als Porsche sagen   Es gibt halt genug Leute, die blind Nvidia kaufen, ohne genau auf Preis-Leistung zu schauen.  

Beim letzten Generationswechsel war da sowieso was besonderes: die 1070 war so schon so stark, dass sie an sich 1080 hätte heißen können. Denn an sich war es ja vorher immer so: die neue x70er ist ca so stark wie die alte x80er. Aber die 1070er ist ja sogar stärker als eine GTX 980 Ti gewesen, und VIEL besser als eine GTX 980 - die 980 war aber damals noch bei über 500€ (!), obwohl die 1070 ja für 500€ eingeführt wurde - was wiederum für eine x70er an sich irre viel war, aber die war ja eben eher wie einer x80er    wer sich kurz vor dem Releaser der 1070 eine GTX 980 (Ti) geholt hatte, der war echt massiv gearscht…


----------



## Shalica (20. August 2018)

Meine GTX 970 tut es auch noch


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2018)

Aktuell bleibe ich wohl auf absehbare Zeit noch bei meiner Karte, bis gute neue Karten im 200 bis 300 Euro Bereich erscheinen die sich lohnen dauert es wohl, falls überhaupt noch und die Mittelklasse eher in den 300 bis 400 Bereich abwandert.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. August 2018)

Du lieber Himmel, anscheinend wird's noch schlimmer als befürchtet:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/News/Zotac-Preise-zu-Geforce-RTX-2080-Ti-geleaked-und-sportlich-1263209/

Da kriegste fast 'nen Herzinfarkt...


----------



## hawkytonk (20. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel, anscheinend wird's noch schlimmer als befürchtet:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...e-RTX-2080-Ti-geleaked-und-sportlich-1263209/
> 
> Da kriegste fast 'nen Herzinfarkt...


Was zum... Es wird Zeit, dass AMD etwas Druck macht (ähnlich, wie es ihnen mit ihren CPUs gelungen ist).


----------



## Drohtwaschl (21. August 2018)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Was zum... Es wird Zeit, dass AMD etwas Druck macht (ähnlich, wie es ihnen mit ihren CPUs gelungen ist).



Amd wird bald sehr wenig druck machen wenn rtx funktioniert


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

Mein Gesicht, als ich die geplanten Preise heute morgen gelesen hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Bei mir eher so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal abwarten, ob diese Einstandspreise lange Bestand haben, Ich denke eher, dass NVidia unc Co. darauf spekulieren, die nach wie vor vollen Lager der Vorgänger-Generation erfolgreich abverkaufen zu können. Und ein neuer Mining-Boom scheint momentan auch nicht in Sicht zu sein, eher das Gegenteil - insofern einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

... wobei der Dateiname von deinem Bild auch goldig ist!  

Ich denke das sind wieder die Preise für die nVidia 'founders edition', mal schauen was passiert wenn Asus & Co. mit von der Partie sind. Da ich immer noch nicht weiß was ich meinem Rechner für eine CPU gönne, kann ich auch noch bis Weihnachten warten.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei der Dateiname von deinem Bild auch goldig ist!
> 
> Ich denke das sind wieder die Preise für die nVidia 'founders edition', mal schauen was passiert wenn Asus & Co. mit von der Partie sind. Da ich immer noch nicht weiß was ich meinem Rechner für eine CPU gönne, kann ich auch noch bis Weihnachten warten.



Ohne Dich jetzt schockieren zu wollen, aber die Custom-Preise liegen eigentlich immer etwas über denen der FE. 

Von Zotac gibt's zumindest schon einen Einblick:

https://videocardz.com/77505/zotac-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-amp-edition-to-cost-1199-usd

Die "Ti Variante" (AMP Edition) orientiert sich zwar an der FE, die 2080 mit besserem Kühler liegt dagegen 40$ darüber.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

Ich hab das etwas anders in Erinnerung, nämlich das die Custom-Preise mit *besserer* Kühlung unter denen der Founders-Edition lagen. 

Ich hab ja damals direkt bei der 1080 zugeschlagen, AFAIK hat die 1080 Founders-Edition 780-790 EUR gekostet, ich hab keine 680 EUR für meine 1080 ausgegeben, obwohl es die OC Version war bzw. ist

https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/nvi...tion-auch-in-deutschland-gesenkt,3310983.html

Meine Grafikkarte hab ich hingegen im Juni / Juli 2016 erworben.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab das etwas anders in Erinnerung, nämlich das die Custom-Preise mit *besserer* Kühlung unter denen der Founders-Edition lagen.
> 
> Ich hab ja damals direkt bei der 1080 zugeschlagen, AFAIK hat die 1080 Founders-Edition 780-790 EUR gekostet, ich hab keine 680 EUR für meine 1080 ausgegeben, obwohl es die OC Version war bzw. ist
> 
> ...



Hm, ich hatte das anders in Erinnerung; ich habe damals für meine MSI GTX 1070 etwas über 500€ gezahlt, ich meine, die FE war da doch etwas darunter, allerdings nicht nennenswert.

Je mehr Informationen ich zur neuen Gen erhalte, desto uninteressanter wird sie übrigens m. M. n.

Der Preis ist das eine, aber abgesehen von dem neuen Feature "Raytracing" scheint der Leistungszuwachs bestenfalls moderat auszufallen; dazu soll sich der Stromverbrauch anscheinend spürbar erhöhen - was überdies zu *noch* längeren Kühlern führt; das hieße in meinem Fall, ich bräuchte wohl definitiv ein neues Gehäuse. 

Bislang ein sehr unattraktives Angebot, welches NVidia mir da unterbreitet.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte das anders in Erinnerung; ich habe damals für meine MSI GTX 1070 etwas über 500€ gezahlt, ich meine, die FE war da doch etwas darunter, allerdings nicht nennenswert.


... gut, bei der 1070 kenne ich mich nicht so aus und würde ungefähr stimmen, wenn man sich den GS Artikel anschaut, dass die UVP der FE bei 499 EUR lag.

Die 1080 wiederum wurde wirklich für 780 EUR verkauft und da waren fast alle 3rd Party Anbieter günstiger, mal von irgendwelchen übertakteten Karten abgesehen.



> Je mehr Informationen ich zur neuen Gen erhalte, desto uninteressanter wird sie übrigens m. M. n.


Sagen wir mal so ... ich würde die RTX 2080 Ti nicht am Tag der Veröffentlichung kaufen, sondern erstmal erste Benchmarks abwarten. Aber bis zu 24% mehr Leistung als eine Ti, die ja wiederum schon 20-25% schneller ist als eine 1080 könnte wirklich dafür sorgen, dass man Spiele nunmehr in 4K mit guten FPS spielen kann.



> Der Preis ist das eine, aber abgesehen von dem neuen Feature "Raytracing" scheint der Leistungszuwachs bestenfalls moderat auszufallen; dazu soll sich der Stromverbrauch anscheinend spürbar erhöhen - was überdies zu *noch* längeren Kühlern führt; das hieße in meinem Fall, ich bräuchte wohl definitiv ein neues Gehäuse.


... siehe oben, wobei die Qualität von RT schon nicht verkehrt ist, selbst wenn es nur für Schatten und/oder Spiegelungen genutzt wird, klar, Trailer sind Trailer ... aber BF V hat mich grafisch schon angesprochen.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (21. August 2018)

Also bei den Preisen würde ich selber eine gewonnen Grafikkarte wieder verkaufen, einfach weil es ein schöner Batzen Geld ist...


----------



## golani79 (21. August 2018)

Wundern brauchts einen halt auch nicht, wenn die Leute, selbst bei solchen Preisen, kaufen wie die Blöden.

Die 2080Ti Preorders von der nVidia Seite, sind bereits alle "Out of Stock / Sold Out" ...


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wundern brauchts einen halt auch nicht, wenn die Leute, selbst bei solchen Preisen, kaufen wie die Blöden.
> 
> Die 2080Ti Preorders von der nVidia Seite, sind bereits alle "Out of Stock / Sold Out" ...


 Naja, du weißt ja nicht, wie viele es zur Vorbestellung gab. Vlt. haben die grad mal für all diejenigen ausreicht, die mit Tests ihr Geld verdienen plus ein paar Hardcore-Nvidia-Fanboys    und die US-Preise wären zudem auch deutlich ziviler als die hier in D, das sind selbst bei Import schnell 20% Unterschied.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] und die US-Preise wären zudem auch deutlich ziviler als die hier in D, das sind selbst bei Import schnell 20% Unterschied.



Ja, die sind schon etwas günstiger, aber m. E. nicht "deutlich", man darf nicht vergessen, dass US-Preise *immer Netto-Preise*  sind, d. h., ohne anfallende Steuern; und da hat ja in den USA jeder Staat, jedes County und teilweise Staat unterschiedlich hohe Sätze (die dann ggf. zusätzlich zur "state tax" noch addiert werden müssen).

Übrigens, auch in den Geschäften in den USA ist das so, den eigentlichen Endverkaufspreis erfährt man erst an der Ladenkasse (oder man informiert sich vorab und rechnet die Steuer schon vorher im Kopf drauf).


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, die sind schon etwas günstiger, aber m. E. nicht "deutlich", man darf nicht vergessen, dass US-Preise *immer Netto-Preise*  sind, d. h., ohne anfallende Steuern; und da hat ja in den USA jeder Staat, jedes County und teilweise Staat unterschiedlich hohe Sätze (die dann ggf. zusätzlich zur "state tax" noch addiert werden müssen).


 ich bin ja nicht blöd bzw weiß das mit der Steuer (hat ja nix mit Dummheit zu tun, es vlt nicht zu wissen). Ich meinte selbstverständlich die Preise MIT Steuer, auch wenn die je nach Staat leicht abweicht. 

Ich nahm an, hier seien die Comments zu diesem Artikel http://www.pcgames.de/Nvidia-Firma-...vestream-ebent-grafikkarte-september-1263210/  und du weißt daher aus dem Artikel, wie die US-Preise + angenommene 20% Steuer und dann in Euro umgerechnet sind. Aber das ist ja hier eine andere News...  Aber die umgerechneten Preise MIT Steuer sind eben sehr wohl deutlich günstiger als die Preise, die Nvidia hier offiziell ansetzt:

2070 => US-Preis umgerechnet 525€, Nvidia UVP für D 639€ => plus 22%
2080 => US-Preis umgerechnet 735€, Nvidia UVP für D 849€ => plus 16%
2080 Ti => US-Preis umgerechnet 1045€, Nvidia UVP für D 1249€ => plus 19%

Also, vlt findest du das nicht "deutlich", das weiß ich jetzt nicht - für mich sind 15-20% oben drauf ne Menge Holz, da es bei den Preisen direkt 114 bis 203 Euro sind. Aber die Steuer habe ich eben sehr wohl beachtet, das darf Rab also auch liken


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht blöd bzw weiß das mit der Steuer (hat ja nix mit Dummheit zu tun, es vlt nicht zu wissen). Ich meinte selbstverständlich die Preise MIT Steuer, auch wenn die je nach Staat leicht abweicht.
> 
> Ich nahm an, hier seien die Comments zu diesem Artikel http://www.pcgames.de/Nvidia-Firma-...vestream-ebent-grafikkarte-september-1263210/  und du weißt, wie die US-Preise + angenommene 20% Steuer und dann in Euro umgerechnet sind, weil das da nämlich drinsteh. bzw. drinstanden (sind durchgestrichen nach Edit), und DIE Preise sind eben sehr wohl ideutlich günstiger als die Preise, die Nvidia hier offiziell ansetzt:
> 
> ...



Also noch einmal durchrechnen:

Beispiel RTX 2070 FE:

US-Preis (netto): 599$ - mit Sales Tax (am Beispiel NYC, die haben ca. 9% ): 652$, das wären nach aktuellem Umrechnungskurs 565,65€

Jetzt aber zu den tatsächlichen Euro-Preisen, ausgehend vom US-Netto-Preis 599$, welcher aktuell 519€ entspräche.

Da kommen noch 19% MwSt. rauf, also sind wir schon bei 617,61€. Die 20€ mehr "Marge", oder was auch immer, machen das Kraut nun auch nicht wirklich fett. 

Freilich, die Karten *sind* m. E. zu teuer - insgesamt. Aber sie sind eben nicht wirklich günstiger in den USA.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also noch einmal durchrechnen:


 bringt aber nix, wenn du da einen Fehler einbaust 



> Beispiel RTX 2070 FE:
> 
> US-Preis (netto): 599$ - mit Sales Tax (am Beispiel NYC, die haben ca. 9% ): 652$, das wären nach aktuellem Umrechnungskurs 565,65€
> 
> ...


 Äh, nein... wenn du in USA kaufst zwecks Export nach D, zahlst du dort keine Steuern, sondern nur die EU-Steuer. Daher ja eben Nettopreis USA + 20% in Euro umrechnen = Endpreis in Euro.


Außerdem ging es mir einfach nur um die effektive UVP. Wenn du die UVP in D in netto umrechnest, sind es eben auch 16-20% mehr als die in den USA


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bringt aber nix, wenn du da einen Fehler einbaust
> 
> Äh, nein... wenn du in USA kaufst zwecks Export nach D, zahlst du dort keine Steuern, sondern nur die EU-Steuer. Daher ja eben Nettopreis USA + 20% in Euro umrechnen = Endpreis in Euro.
> 
> ...



Ich habe doch entsprechend umgerechnet...UVP USA: 599$, das entspricht 519€ 

519€ plus 19% Steuer (98,61€) ergibt 617,61€.

Wo soll da der Fehler sein, Herb? 

Wie gesagt, US-Preise sind immer Netto, also ohne Steuer, EU-Preise immer Brutto, also mit Steuer. Ich verstehe nicht, was Du mit "effektiver UVP" meinst.

Der einzige wirkliche Unterschied ist, dass die US-Amerikaner halt im Schnitt 10-15% weniger Umsatzsteuer zahlen müssen...


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe doch entsprechend umgerechnet...UVP USA: 599$, das entspricht 519€
> 
> 519€ plus 19% Steuer (98,61€) ergibt 617,61€.
> 
> Wo soll da der Fehler sein, Herb?


 ich dachte du hättest 9% plus nochmal 19% gerechnet, da habe ich nicht genau hingesehen. Aber Du hast ne andere USA-UVP als ich genommen - ich bin von den Angaben aus der Präsentation ausgegangen, da waren die Preise nämlich mir 499, 699 und 999 Dollar angegeben - die FE-Aupfreise sind aber ja echt ziemlich frech, das hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm, dass die mal eben um 100$ höher sind. Die FE-Preise sind dann in der Tat nicht sooo weit weg. 

*edit* wow, sogar 200$ mehr bei der 2080 Ti, die sind ja total irre! */edit*




> Ich verstehe nicht, was Du mit "effektiver UVP" meinst.


 ich meinte: was muss ein Bewohner des Landes am Ende Netto hinlegen in Euro umgerechnet, also was nimmt Nvidia effektiv wirklich ein? Aber das erübrigt sich ja, da ich von falschen Preisen ausging.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy;10177944ich bin von den Angaben aus der Präsentation ausgegangen schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Preise sind wohl die UVP für die einfachsten Custom-Modelle; die meisten Customs der Boardpartner werden wohl ebenfalls eher im Bereich der FE bzw. sogar darüber liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Diese Preise sind wohl die UVP für die einfachsten Custom-Modelle; die meisten Customs der Boardpartner werden wohl ebenfalls eher im Bereich der FE bzw. sogar darüber liegen.


 Das ist mir jetzt auch klar, aber ich dachte, die UVP in der Präsentation seien halt die für die vorbestellbaren Modelle, so dass ich hier in D natürlich bei den vorbestellbaren Karten als Vergleich geschaut hab, welches eben eh nur die FE sind. 

aber 200$ mehr bei der 2080 Ti auf die UVP nur für ein bisschen OC und "Founders Edition" ist echt ein Witz.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber 200$ mehr bei der 2080 Ti auf die UVP nur für ein bisschen OC und "Founders Edition" ist echt ein Witz.



Richtig, und was für ein schlechter... 

Ich würde ja echt gerne mal wieder ins rote Lager wechseln, insbesondere, seit ich  einen FreeSync-Monitor habe, aber AMD hat aktuell einfach nichts, was mich auch nur ansatzweise ansprechen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Richtig, und was für ein schlechter...
> 
> Ich würde ja echt gerne mal wieder ins rote Lager wechseln, insbesondere, seit ich  einen FreeSync-Monitor habe, aber AMD hat aktuell einfach nichts, was mich auch nur ansatzweise ansprechen würde.


 Die Vega 56 / 64 würde ich je nach Preis nehmen. Aber ich warte auf eine neue Gen, da muss halt was her - is schon komisch, bei Konsolen geht an AMD nix vorbei, und die Games sehen vom Sofa aus auf FullHD IMHO nicht schlechter als am PC aus, wo man an sich mehr Details aktivieren kann. Aber am PC in Sachen AMD-GPUs derzeit...


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Vega 56 / 64 würde ich je nach Preis nehmen. Aber ich warte auf eine neue Gen, da muss halt was her - is schon komisch, bei Konsolen geht an AMD nix vorbei, und die Games sehen vom Sofa aus auf FullHD IMHO nicht schlechter als am PC aus, wo man an sich mehr Details aktivieren kann. Aber am PC in Sachen AMD-GPUs derzeit...


... AMD schafft es eben sparsame und dennoch recht leistungsstarke APUs bzw. SoC zu bauen & zwar so gut, das selbst Intel nicht hinterher kommt und sogar diese Technologie lizenziert hat.

Nur sind weder die reinen CPUs noch die GPUs das schnellste was auf dem Markt erhältlich ist und darum siehst es für "uns" eben recht mau aus, aber wer weiß, vllt. sorgt die nächste Vega-Generation für ein wenig Schwung?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Vega 56 / 64 würde ich je nach Preis nehmen. Aber ich warte auf eine neue Gen, da muss halt was her - is schon komisch, bei Konsolen geht an AMD nix vorbei, und die Games sehen vom Sofa aus auf FullHD IMHO nicht schlechter als am PC aus, wo man an sich mehr Details aktivieren kann. Aber am PC in Sachen AMD-GPUs derzeit...



Das Problem ist, dass selbst die Vega 64 oft nur unwesentlich stärker als die GTX 1070 abschneidet und dazu ein echter Stromfresser ist - laut Benchmarks genehmigt sich dieser Chip mehr als 100W extra. 

Die Vegas hätten entweder deutlich günstiger, deutlich stärker, oder eben deutlich effizienter als die NVidia-Modelle sein müssen, sonst sprach m. E. wenig dafür - auch wenn ich mit Sicherheit kein Fanboy des "grünen Teams" bin (oder generell Fanboy von irgendwas). Aber ich gucke schon immer nach dem Produkt mit dem für mich besten P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2018)

Hmhm ... technisch betrachtet ist es aber schon interessant, auf welche Ideen nVidia kommt: https://www.golem.de/news/geforce-r...ung-soll-spiele-verschoenern-1808-136117.html


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass selbst die Vega 64 oft nur unwesentlich stärker als die GTX 1070 abschneidet und dazu ein echter Stromfresser ist - laut Benchmarks genehmigt sich dieser Chip mehr als 100W extra.


 Ja, die Frage ist halt auch, wie viel man spielt und ob das dann am Ende wirklich relevant ist. Wenn du die Zeit findest, um wirklich JEDEN Tag im Schnitt 2h zu spielen, was für Leute mit normaler Arbeit und Privatleben ja nicht wenig wäre,  sind es pro Jahr um die 25€ bei angenommenen 110W Mehrverbrauch - das ist nun echt nicht die Welt, außer es geht einem um die UM-Welt...    Ansonsten gibst du vermutlich für Käse pro Woche schon mehr aus 


@Rabowke: das stand auch schon im Artikel, in dem der Präsentations-Event zusammengefasst wurde: http://www.pcgames.de/Nvidia-Firma-...vestream-ebent-grafikkarte-september-1263210/    die Frage ist, wie relevant das wird. Da müssen ja ne Menge Daten dann auf dem PC sein, damit man wirklich schneller oder besser das jeweils nächste Bild berechnen kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage ist halt auch, wie viel man spielt und ob das dann am Ende wirklich relevant ist. Wenn du die Zeit findest, um wirklich JEDEN Tag im Schnitt 2h zu spielen, was für Leute mit normaler Arbeit und Privatleben ja nicht wenig wäre,  sind es pro Jahr um die 25€ bei angenommenen 110W Mehrverbrauch - das ist nun echt nicht die Welt, außer es geht einem um die UM-Welt...    Ansonsten gibst du vermutlich für Käse pro Woche schon mehr aus



Ich habe das einmal ziemlich genau ausgerechnet, es wären sogar nur knapp 20€/Jahr mehr bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten. Nein, um die Kosten geht es mir gar nicht, mich treibt tatsächlich der Umwelt-Aspekt an (und außerdem sehe ich Stromsparen tatsächlich als eine Art Sport an). Ich habe unseren Stromverbrauch auf unter 2000kwH/Jahr gedrückt, was doch nicht schlecht ist bei einer 110qm Wohnung UND Homeoffice, wo ZWEI Rechner täglich im Schnitt beide 10-12 Stunden am Stück laufen. 

Und nein, das mit dem Käse trifft (leider) nicht mehr zu. Ich ernähre mich nun schon seit einer Weile ausnehmend gesund, d. h., Käseverbrauch hat sich doch erheblich reduziert. Soll heißen, es gibt jetzt manchmal wochenlang gar keinen Käse mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. August 2018)

Und hier haben wir schon einen Grund, warum NVidia gerade diese Preisstrategie fährt:

https://www.btc-echo.de/nvidia-nach-einbruch-der-geschaefte-rueckzug-aus-dem-krypto-markt/


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2018)

Tja, der Markt ist viel zu schnell lebig und im Gegensatz zu "echten" Währungen können Bitcoins & Co. relativ fix angepasst werden, was auch passiert ist. Damit wurden wieder spezielle Miner-Hardware interessanter, einfach weil schneller und die aktuelle Generation sogar deutlich, festhalten, umweltfreundlicher: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...Miner-fuer-Zcash-Bitcoin-Gold-Co-4091821.html


----------



## Spiritogre (22. August 2018)

Bitcoin ist zwar weniger wert als die paar Tage um Weihnachten, wo er mal kurz bei beinahe 20.000 Dollar lag aber er ist eben mit über 6000 Dollar immer noch merklich mehr Wert als letztes Jahr generell, wo der Preis eher um die 5000 lag.

So stark eingebrochen scheint der Markt also nicht zu sein. Und die Hersteller der ASIC-Miner müssen auch erst mal kurzfristig genügend Geräte produzieren können, um die Grafikkarten obsolet zu machen. Problematisch sind ja nicht die paar Heim-Miner in Nordamerika und Europa sondern die großen Serverfarmen in Billigländern, wo ja auch mehr oder minder größere Finanziers dahinterstehen. Die kostet der Strom ja kaum was und die werden einfach die Grafikkarten weiter nutzen und nur durch die ASIC-Miner ergänzen, sofern sie eben welche kriegen können.

Ich persönlich finde Krypto-Währungen den größten Schwachsinn, weil da Null praktischer Wert hintersteht und ich würde mich freuen, wenn die komplett den Bach runtergehen. So schnell wie einige Meldungen verheißen wird das aber lange nicht gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bitcoin ist zwar weniger wert als die paar Tage um Weihnachten, wo er mal kurz bei beinahe 20.000 Dollar lag aber er ist eben mit über 6000 Dollar immer noch merklich mehr Wert als letztes Jahr generell, wo der Preis eher um die 5000 lag.
> 
> So stark eingebrochen scheint der Markt also nicht zu sein.


 Wenn eine Währung oder eine Aktie oder ein Rohstoff innerhalb von wenigen Monaten 70% an Wert verliert, dann IST das ein Einbruch, das kannst du drehen und wenden wie Du willst  

Und je mehr die Währungen wert sind, desto mehr Leute wollen davon profitieren bzw. desto mehr Karten will eine der Serverfamen für sich haben, und schon steigt die Nachfrage und der Preis - aber die teureren Grafikkartenpreise sind halt dann bei hohen Kursen trotzdem noch rentabel. Bei einem Kurs von 15.000 lohnt sich eine zB GTX 1080 selbst für 800€ immer noch - bei nem Kurs von 6000 aber wären 800€ zu viel, dann rentiert sich die Karte nicht, außer man spekuliert drauf, dass die Kurse ganz sicher in kurzer Zeit erneut stark steigen.

Für einen Hersteller wiederum tut sich dann eine Goldgrube auf, wenn die Miner wegen der hohen Kurse auch bereit sind, sehr viel für Hardware auszugeben - darauf hatte Nvidia gesetzt, entsprechende Hardware angeboten und nicht mit dem Einbruch bei den Kursen gerechnet. Wenn sie damit gerechnet hätten, hätten sie, nebenbei gesagt, ja einfach für 10 Millionen als Absicherung Optionsscheine auf einen Kursverfall kaufen können und hätten zwar wenig Mining-Hardware verkauft, aber 200 Mio Gewinn auf dem Spekulationsmarkt erzielt


----------



## Spiritogre (22. August 2018)

Die 20.000 waren ja ein sehr kurzfristiger Ausfall und kein normaler Schnitt. Du kannst ja auch nicht das eine Hoch der VW Aktie vor X Jahren nehmen, wo die mal einen Tag warum auch immer auf 2000 Euro stieg und dann sagen, die ist seither um 90 Prozent gefallen. 
Und beim Bitcoin waren ja selbst 12.000 ein eher kurzfristiges Vergnügen, wie gesagt, letztes Jahr lag der Wert sehr lange noch bei 5000. Von daher ist das also immer noch eine Steigerung und kein Einbruch im Vergleich zu den längerfristigen Werten von früher.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die 20.000 waren ja ein sehr kurzfristiger Ausfall und kein normaler Schnitt. Du kannst ja auch nicht das eine Hoch der VW Aktie vor X Jahren nehmen, wo die mal einen Tag warum auch immer auf 2000 Euro stieg und dann sagen, die ist seither um 90 Prozent gefallen.


 Beine Güte, du hast aber komische Definitionen im Portfolio...  Die Bitcoins waren nicht nur an einem Tag mal ganz hoch, die waren Mitte November bei ca 6000-7000€, sind dann echt rasant angestiegen und waren ca Anfang Dezember für 4-5 Wochen ständig über 12.000€, dann bis Ende Januar auf ca 9.000 und sind dann eingebrochen auf 5000, seitdem immer wieder mal ein wenig gestiegen, auch mal wieder auf 9000, aber auch wieder abgestiegen - insgesamt ist der Trend seit Ende Januar klar absteigend. Und die Sache Ende Januar war eben der Einbruch, und der war nicht einfach nur bezogen auf einen Wert, der nur ganz kurze Zeit galt.



> Von daher ist das also immer noch eine Steigerung und kein Einbruch im Vergleich zu den längerfristigen Werten von früher.


 Ein Einbruch ist es, wenn eine Aktie oder etwas ähnliches in kurzer Zeit stark an Wert bezogen auf ein Niveau, dass sie eine Weile hatte, verliert - scheißegal, wie hoch oder niedrig die ein Jahr oder 10 Jahre vorher mal war. Ansonsten kannst bei etlichen Aktien ja NIE von "Einbruch" sprechen, da bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die meisten Aktien wertvoller sind als vor zB 5 Jahren. 

Ein Einbruch schließt aber ja nicht aus, dass es im Vergleich zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt trotzdem noch mehr ist. Wenn Du im Casino von Deinen Ersparnissen 50% verzockst, aber immer noch mehr als vor 2 Jahren hast, ist es trotzdem ein Einbruch bei Deinen Ersparnissen. Auf dem Aktienmarkt in der Berichterstattung spricht man ja sogar von einem "Einbruch", wenn eine Aktie an einem Tag um 30% steigt und am GLEICHEN Tag wieder um 20% sinkt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]So stark eingebrochen scheint der Markt also nicht zu sein. [...]


*Noch* nicht, aber gerade asiatische Länder haben oder werden Krypto-Währung verbieten, andere, wie Amerika, wollen die Währung regulieren und damit u.a. nachvollziehbar machen.



> Und die Hersteller der ASIC-Miner müssen auch erst mal kurzfristig genügend Geräte produzieren können, um die Grafikkarten obsolet zu machen. Problematisch sind ja nicht die paar Heim-Miner in Nordamerika und Europa sondern die großen Serverfarmen in Billigländern, wo ja auch mehr oder minder größere Finanziers dahinterstehen. Die kostet der Strom ja kaum was und die werden einfach die Grafikkarten weiter nutzen und nur durch die ASIC-Miner ergänzen, sofern sie eben welche kriegen können.


... schon nicht verkehrt, aber ASIC-Miner gibt es nicht erst seit kurzer Zeit, sondern seit Jahren. Das Geheimnis ist eben, dass die Währung bzw. die Berechnung der Währung angepasst wird und sich damit quasi von heut auf morgen die Spielregeln ändern können. D.h. war gestern noch die GPU das non-plus-ultra ist es heute und morgen der spezialisierte ASIC-Miner, bis eben zur nächsten technischen Anpassung.

Davon ab, so richtig bekomm ich es nicht mehr zusammen ... aber die Miner(farmen) leben u.a. von diesen Belohnungen, die man zur Berechnung von neuen Blöcken bekommt: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...r-halbiert-sich-auf-12-5-Bitcoin-3262822.html

Diese Staffelung ist festgelegt und wird in den nächsten Jahren immer weiter reduziert, um eben 50%. Irgendwann ist es dann auch nicht mehr lohneswert zu Minen, denn diese Belohnung dient natürlich auch zur Finanzierung, da es sich hierbei um eine Art Subvention handelt, die nach aktuellen Kursen ja nicht so ohne ist. Sprich mal eben so 12,5 BTC * ~6.000$ als "Zubrot" ...  



> Ich persönlich finde Krypto-Währungen den größten Schwachsinn, weil da Null praktischer Wert hintersteht und ich würde mich freuen, wenn die komplett den Bach runtergehen. So schnell wie einige Meldungen verheißen wird das aber lange nicht gehen.


... mal abwarten, komplett verschwinden werden sie nicht, aber diese Goldgräberstimmung wird mMn verschwinden und damit ggf. auch die Spekulationsblase drumherum.


----------

